# new breeding group



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

now the mices how are breed for me XD

the buck.."Herby" 








































































dove tan satin "Daisy"








































































blue self satin "Derian"






















































ihre schwester "Dolce Vita"






















































black tan "julchen"








































































1 buck and 4 does.. will get 
blue, 
blue tan, 
lilac, 
lilac tan, 
blue agouti, 
blue agouti tan
dove tan,
champagner tan,
silver tan

ähm and the rest are surprices ;-)

lg mel


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are all gorgeous


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks.. my vavorits ;-)

hm

by the last mice, the black tan you can see wight points..ähm patchs ?

when she was born she are completly black tan ..no wight patches.. till she becomes 3 month, she get the patches...

do you know why !?

her perants are vs carrier i know, but she dont be the only mice ...

one black tan from the same buck but ather doe get the same patches after the 3t month...

but the doe was an himalayan and dont carry vs

can you helfp me wat it is

lg viv


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I love daisy, shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

yes daisy ist looking verrynice ;-) she will be my best dove tan i've ever breed i think..

but she is a little afraid sometimes :S... l


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the white patches on the black tan are nice looking in a hobby mouse but I dont know what could have caused it. I have seen white hairs on black or black tans before which are considered a fault of course but not to that degree where they form small patches.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hm i surch for the piks from the ather mice how get them patches too

lg viv


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a couple of tan does (1 black 1 choc) whove developed patches identical to that now that theyve matured. Theyre from broken parents though so in our case its because of this

I love all your mice


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hm ok ..
you think it's because there perats are vs mices ?

hm but by one mice the doe was an himalyan withaout vs.

or they get from the daddy.... ahhh its boring if i dont know wats up with my mices .... :?


----------

